# Snub Nose S&W .460 (Yes...I did it)



## H2O Mellon

Due to the nature of the many grizzley bear attacks us Ohio fishermen have been recceiving as of late, I was looking to purchase the Ruger Alaskan in .454. Well, I took it a step farther. 

I am now the proud new owner (soon to be divorced.... if the wife finds out) of a S&W .460 ES. This mamouth mother load can shoot .45 LC, .454 as well as .460 ammo. 

To be honest, I litterally could not pass this deal up.


----------



## misfit

that's a big load for such a little package
good thing you're as big as a grizzly,or it would probably kick your butt 

ps.........still,i'd reccomend wrist strengthening excercizes before shooting


----------



## PapawSmith

H20, I have a Ruger 45LC that i shoot custom heavy loads. I think it would probably knock anything ever I encounter on it's a$$. Even those dreaded Northern Ohio Great Swamp Erie Grizzleys. That set you have, though, is too much. I would probably buy one just because of the case it comes in. Do you mind sharing what the outlay was? If you prefer not would you PM me? I think I have to have one. It appears to be essential.


----------



## Eriesteamer

I to use to have lots guns.a Herters 357 magnium in a dillinger.man that kick like no other gun I shot.
I had about 50 guns in my collection. every one you can think of. every caliber they came in.pistol or rifle you name it. was top shooter in our gun club. me and my brother was 2 top there. reloaded my own bullets.made lead bullets that I shot.had a big thing going here.still got most stuff I had. but now live in apartment. and do not do any thing in gun line.
Just fish now then.


----------



## BigChessie

Sweet! scary but still sweet! I feel like a wimp now since I sold my .454 and shoot .357 now. lol


----------



## H2O Mellon

PapawSmith said:


> Do you mind sharing what the outlay was? If you prefer not would you PM me? I think I have to have one. It appears to be essential.


PM on the way.


----------



## freyedknot

shoots a 410 buckshot round too.iif i remember right ,its a taurus. http://www.taurususa.com/products/product-details.cfm?id=199&category=Revolver


----------



## H2O Mellon

freyedknot said:


> shoots a 410 buckshot round too.iif i remember right ,its a taurus. http://www.taurususa.com/products/product-details.cfm?id=199&category=Revolver


Yeap that's called "The Judge". My dad has one and really likes it.


----------



## dinkbuster1

so i take it you went to the gun show? how much you get it for?


----------



## littleking

freyedknot said:


> shoots a 410 buckshot round too.iif i remember right ,its a taurus. http://www.taurususa.com/products/product-details.cfm?id=199&category=Revolver


what about lead fouling? does it get real bad like the little .22LR birdshot?


----------



## H2O Mellon

dinkbuster1 said:


> so i take it you went to the gun show? how much you get it for?


Gun show sucked. I'll never go to it again while it's at the Expo Center. Gander Mtn on the other hand had some great deals!


----------



## BigChessie

I almost bought "The Judge" 2 nights ago. Ended up with the Security-six instead.


----------



## H2O Mellon

Update:

About 4 hours ago, my nine year old rated me out and told my wife what I bought! Well, it went ALOT better than what I thought it would.


----------



## misfit

> Well, it went ALOT better than what I thought it would


does that mean she only took the house and kids and left you your fishing gear and guns?


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy

If I could still use my fingers to type I would chalk that up as a W.


----------



## Guest

I shot one of those short 500 S&W that was ported too much for me. If one of those eriegrizzley charged I would not feel the recoil. Nice package, and nice gun.


----------



## ezbite

man mellon, im jealous.... 

i remember when that came out G-n-A had an article about it and they loved it. except for the azz kicking they got shooting it.lol. i didnt get one because i couldn't deceide on that or the shotgun in a tube by mossberg.
looking good, have fun and put down an ohio grizzzz for me.:G


----------



## H2O Mellon

I always said I'd be loyal to Ruger (I'm a big Ruger fan) and get the Alaskan, but I will admit, this .460 is NICE! My bro in law has the full size and it shoot very well.


----------



## H2O Mellon

PS- I cant wait until I requality for my CCW. Those guys who i took the class from in Georgetown love my "big bore' .44 Special Taurus, they'll REALLY like this one!


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy

Do you reload or will you be buying factory??? how much would a box of factory cost anyway??? alot Im thinking.


----------



## littleking

it would be expensive to reload for as well... around 40 gr/powder per shot... 175 shots per pound... $30+- per pound of powder... then brass will be pretty expensive as well...

but again, its not really a plinking gun though, so i'd assume that if your not lobbing 100rds/week downrange it should not break the bank. but it would be FUN!

don't forget, Hodgdon recommends using the large magnum rifle primers as well.


----------



## Bigun

I saw a similar kit in a store north of the expo center. Sweet package, thankfully I stay away from erie so I don't need one to fend off erie grizzlies. Now if I could just convince my wife the only way to protect myself from the west virginia polar bears that cross the ohio during bow season, is to get that AR-15 I want Ill be set.


----------



## H2O Mellon

Smallmouth Crazy said:


> Do you reload or will you be buying factory??? how much would a box of factory cost anyway??? alot Im thinking.



I can get the Hornaday XTPS for $26 a box. Hoenstly though, I'll prob shoot .454 the most out of it.


----------



## dakotaman

Love the .460!! Buddy has a full size and I've shot it a bunch. He does and can reload cheaper than what Littleking states. Enjoy it! There is nothing like shooting big bore guns!!! I love the case that thing came in! Very nice purchase!


----------



## BigChessie

Mellon I think I still have a ton of both .454 and .45lc left over from when I had my Ruger. You can have them if you want.


----------



## H2O Mellon

BigChessie said:


> Mellon I think I still have a ton of both .454 and .45lc left over from when I had my Ruger. You can have them if you want.


Brass or bullets? Let me know. See ya


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy

H2O Mellon said:


> I can get the Hornaday XTPS for $26 a box. Hoenstly though, I'll prob shoot .454 the most out of it.


Is that a box of 20 or 50??? if iuts 50 it not as bad as what I thought it would be.


----------



## littleking

Smallmouth Crazy said:


> Is that a box of 20 or 50??? if iuts 50 it not as bad as what I thought it would be.


thats what i was thinking


----------



## BigChessie

Bryon these are "live" rounds,so you get both the "bang" and the "brass" lol


----------



## Papascott

Holy Smokes, just looked at the smith website and saw the msrp on that kit and about pooped myself!! You must havge a very understanding wife, mellon.

Scott


----------

